# New in Estepona



## Kegan (May 19, 2010)

Hi my name is Kegan. I just moved to Estepona and I'd like to meet other people in the area. I'm originally from the USA, but i've been living in Spain for the past 2 years and a dual citizen. I love to play music (bass and guitar) too, so looking forward to meeting people in the area!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Kegan, welcome to the forum, I am not in your area, I am west of Sevilla been here 6 years. I do miss decent live music and dancing !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ValL said:


> Hi Kegan, welcome to the forum, I am not in your area, I am west of Sevilla been here 6 years. I do miss decent live music and dancing !


Welcome to the forum Kegan

Only a short while now and I will be at a concert in Spain which includes:

Rammstein
Slayer
Skunk Anansie
Rise Against
Coheed and Cambria
Bullet For My Valentine
Volbeat
Rise To Fall

Pearl Jam
Alice in Chains
Paul Weller
Gogol Bordello
Dropkick Murphys
Capsula

Faith No More
Manic Street Preachers
Jet 

I know they may not be to everyones taste, but its the first time I have been to a live concert in Spain with so many different bands. Especially looking forward to seeing Paul Weller


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Flaming heck I have not heard of most of them, mind they don't sound like my type of music. Hope you enjoy 




Ooppss sorry for hi jacking your thread Kegan


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

I've heard of Paul Weller. Knew the Manic Street Preachers, when they were Bi-polar baptists


----------



## Clara_Malaga (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Kegan, I'm from Málaga. I'd like to know about you


----------



## Kegan (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! That looks like quite a show, but not exactly my style these days. I still can appreciate quite a few of those groups though. Getting to know the city a bit now, so anyone in the area get a hold of me for some tapas and copas


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to the forum Kegan
> 
> Only a short while now and I will be at a concert in Spain which includes:
> 
> ...




I know Pear Jam, Manic St Preachers and as Bruce Foxton babysat for me I know who Paul Weller is
Where is the concert being held?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Bugga miss out again not near you and don't drive sods law :-(


----------

